# 40th anniversary of one of boxing's biggest upsets.



## Buka (Oct 30, 2014)

Ali vs George Foreman







Ali was supposed to get killed. To those who remember Mike Tyson in his prime, George Foreman was a bigger, meaner version of Iron Mike. I'm not talking about Foreman of the George Foreman grill days, he was undefeated, twenty five years old and plain old mean and nasty. Foreman had beaten Joe Frazier like Frazier was made of glass. Most of America didn't want Ali to take this fight. But Ali was Ali. The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Takai (Nov 1, 2014)

Not really an boxing fan (and this was before my time) however, this was truly a moment in history. Outside of the fight so many things were happening. Quite remarkable.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 1, 2014)

That fight says alot about Ali. Like you said, Foreman was a bigger, badder version of Tyson. I'll never forget the way he manhandled Frazier. And Frazier was a bad cat himself...


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2014)

May not work outside of the UK, but hopefully.

[video]http://talksport.com/boxing/must-watch-rumble-jungle-40th-anniversary-141030121571[/video]


----------

